
Golang: Err on the Side of Structured - andrewstuart2
https://gist.github.com/andrewstuart/8d60b3b830f1acd0a87abe6b2c3932d5
======
gjvc
the "switching on error types" he describes looks like the moral equivalent of
exception handling in other languages, but without the ability to rethrow.

